# Kennedy Center Honors



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Did anyone watch the Kennedy Center Honors last night? I was especially blown away by Heart's tribute to Led Zeppelin with Stairway to Heaven. Wow. Ann Wilson still has it. What a performance!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I watched it. It was amazing!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:you have to let us know in advance


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry, Dave. I never know what is on ahead of time. It is DH's job to keep track and make sure we catch it! :biggrin1:

It gave me chills, and it was especially moving to watch the reactions of Jimmy Page, Robert Plant and John Paul Jones. Brings back college days memories. My roommate had their album.....sigh.....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Sorry, Dave. I never know what is on ahead of time. It is DH's job to keep track and make sure we catch it! :biggrin1:
> 
> It gave me chills, and it was especially moving to watch the reactions of Jimmy Page, Robert Plant and John Paul Jones. Brings back college days memories. My roommate had their album.....sigh.....


Linda, got any pics of yourself in your rocker days.?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It was a great show, maybe because it was so contemporary. All the tributes were great, but loved Buddy Guy and especially Led Zeppelin. Did you see Robert Plant with the tears in his eyes?


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

It was wonderful. Loved the tribute to Led Zeppelin. Stair Way To Heaven is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's a link to the Stairway to Heaven performance by Heart in case anyone missed it. Amazing!

http://entertainment.nbcnews.com/_n...-gets-standing-ovation-from-led-zeppelin?lite


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

irnfit said:


> It was a great show, maybe because it was so contemporary. All the tributes were great, but loved Buddy Guy and especially Led Zeppelin. Did you see Robert Plant with the tears in his eyes?


I think Robert Plant was having a hard time holding it together, just from watching his body language.

Stairway is one of my favorites of all time as well. And I don't know that I have ever seen such a moving rendition of any song as this one by Heart. DH and I did get to see Heart once a few years ago - when they were touring with Journey and Cheap Trick. They were absolutely awesome!

Ha, Dave - I don't know if I have any photos of my 'rocker' days or not. Can't think of any offhand. Sure some great music came from those times!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pipersmom said:


> Here's a link to the Stairway to Heaven performance by Heart in case anyone missed it. Amazing!
> 
> http://entertainment.nbcnews.com/_n...-gets-standing-ovation-from-led-zeppelin?lite


Thanks for posting... Absolutely A W E S O M E ! ! ! !


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And this is one of the few bands that has NEVER gone out of "style"... My kids are both HUGE Led Zeppelin fans!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I saw the show and that was, by far, my favorite segment. Fantastic performance.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pipersmom said:


> Here's a link to the Stairway to Heaven performance by Heart in case anyone missed it. Amazing!
> 
> http://entertainment.nbcnews.com/_n...-gets-standing-ovation-from-led-zeppelin?lite


Thanks so much Julie. That was great. For years that song and Hey Jude were the most popular songs of all times. I think they still are but I'm an old rocker lol.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh man, I think I am going to have to visit You Tube and pull up a few old favorites! One that I always really liked, goes back a bit further than Led Zeppelin, was House of the Rising Sun. Back in the day, at our HS dances, we had live bands, and always looked forward to this one being played. Was always a huge Stones fan, Steppenwolf, Cream....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep, Linda , these memories keep us "forever young"


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm waiting for you Linda, in the meantime lets reminisce


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

LZ has been my addiction since the sixties. If ever they did a reunion tour "that one" would be a must see!!! My favorite LZ cover was the Foo Fighters. Grohl did am amazing job on the drums.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh man, I think I am going to have to visit You Tube and pull up a few old favorites! One that I always really liked, goes back a bit further than Led Zeppelin, was House of the Rising Sun.


Yes, yes!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Yes, yes!!!


 The house of the rising son was the first song I learned on the guitar. I got to see a LZ concert in Seattle when I was 18. My friends family had a ticket printing business and printed the tickets so we sorta cheated and got in.  
My video player isn't working again Dave to see Linda after the 9 min ound:

Got to say that the Beattles are my old time favoriteeace:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh man, I think I am going to have to visit You Tube and pull up a few old favorites! One that I always really liked, goes back a bit further than Led Zeppelin, was House of the Rising Sun. Back in the day, at our HS dances, we had live bands, and always looked forward to this one being played. Was always a huge Stones fan, Steppenwolf, Cream....


 Do you remember dancing to" In The God of Daveta?" 8th grade for me the song lasted forever!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Remember when we thought this was long hair? Looking back now, it is quite stylish and neat. What were thinking?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cailleach said:


> LZ has been my addiction since the sixties. If ever they did a reunion tour "that one" would be a must see!!! My favorite LZ cover was the Foo Fighters. Grohl did am amazing job on the drums.


Enjoyed the Foo Fighters performance too. We did see Page and Plant in the 90s when they toured as Page and Plant. I remember being very disappointed. It was not a particularly good concert. This band is more recent, but the reunion concert I would make every effort to see would be Steve Perry with Journey, although I don't have hopes of it ever happening, but I can dream....



Suzi said:


> Do you remember dancing to" In The God of Daveta?" 8th grade for me the song lasted forever!


Oh yes - Iron Butterfly. I think that song filled up one whole side of the album.



HavaneseSoon said:


> Remember when we thought this was long hair? Looking back now, it is quite stylish and neat. What were thinking?


Ha - and how our parents were so aghast at their look? Too funny, when you look back on it. Especially when their look is compared with the later look of the 'hair bands' and the look of the alternative rock/grunge bands, styles of rock that I like as well.


----------

